# Skyway Pier



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Can anyone provide any information on places to stay close to the Skyway Pier? Looking to make a trip in April and was wondering if anyone had a recomendation on where to stay.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You'll be coming at the right time of year. Kings should be all over the place. I'm not familiar with places to stay in the area but I know you can sleep in your vehicle or camper right there on the pier. I've done it many times.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Like Emanuel suggested. I would just rent a big van and camp out. I live in Tampa but, plan on camping when I go this spring. Maybe I'll run into ya


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks for the advice.... Have a 36.5 ft moterhome but was not sure if they would allow. Hope the kings are running. we did not have any luck up on the SC coast last year. My wife and daughter would love to hook into one.
:fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think they'd allow it, as long as it'll fit.


----------



## seasnake (Jan 21, 2007)

My first post, so i should say hello people.. Now back on subject(kind of). I assume the fishing is fair on the north and south sides but, there have to be some good honey holes on either side. So, which side might i find the locals?   I am also planning to go in late april.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

Macadoo, your motorhome will be just the ticket. Also the city of Venice operates a nice pier that might prove to be more productive for kings.


----------



## sinker man (Jun 16, 2006)

By the way there is no charge to use Venice Pier unless things have changed since I was there a couple of years ago. (I got one the first day I fished but struck out the next day.)


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

North Skyway is better IMHO.

Also, venice is cool because it's free and there is a bar with boat drinks at the base of it. It's also where I got my first/worst catfish spine in my hand


----------



## joeman007a (Nov 7, 2006)

where in florida is skyway pier?


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*tampa area*



joeman007a said:


> where in florida is skyway pier?


It's in the tampa area.


----------



## radioguy (Jan 11, 2007)

Never been to Skyway pier but the brochure looks nice see it at http://www.skywaypiers.com/aboutus.htm


----------

